# [off-topic] Need a spanish translation please.

## Sujao

Hi!

I hope this is not too off-topic. I simply don't know any other spanish community and this is isn't anything you can look up in the dictionary.

You know all those "rate my X" sites on the internet? Is there a single dominant translation to this? Something that is already known and comes immediatelly to your mind if you want to think about the spanish equivalent?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Sujao wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I hope this is not too off-topic. I simply don't know any other spanish community and this is isn't anything you can look up in the dictionary.
> 
> You know all those "rate my X" sites on the internet? Is there a single dominant translation to this? Something that is already known and comes immediatelly to your mind if you want to think about the spanish equivalent?

 

Ingles: this will depend on how you see the phrase, my rate can be referring to an amount in cash X or may be an issue where rate is the percentage interest rate, where X is the capital that we must apply the percentage.

Español:eso va a depender de como se vea la frase, puede ser mi tarifa refiriendose a un monto en dinero X ó puede ser un tema de porcentual donde rate es la taza de interes, donde X es el capital al que hay que aplicar el porcentual

----------

## Sujao

I was referring to this meaning http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rating_site

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Sujao wrote:*   

> I was referring to this meaning http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rating_site

 

Español: sistemas de calificación de contenidos y etiquetas de calidad de sitios web.

Ingles: content rating systems and quality labels websites.

Rate my X

Calificación de mi X

Ejemplo:

Calificación de mi perfil

Calificación de mi Imagen

Calificación de mi Persona

Igual puede ser 

Puntuación de mi perfil

Puntuación de mi Imagen

Puntuación de mi persona

Example:

Rating my profile

Rating My Picture

Rating my Person

Is that what you want?

----------

## Sujao

Thanks you for answering so far but I am not interested in a abstract naming. I want to know if there are sites like that in spanish and how they are named. So if I would ask for an answer in english, then I don't want "content rating system" as an answer but "ratemydog" or "ratemycar" and so on.

So the first question is ARE there such sites at all? And if there are: What project name would you choose?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Sujao wrote:*   

> Thanks you for answering so far but I am not interested in a abstract naming. I want to know if there are sites like that in spanish and how they are named. So if I would ask for an answer in english, then I don't want "content rating system" as an answer but "ratemydog" or "ratemycar" and so on.
> 
> So the first question is ARE there such sites at all? And if there are: What project name would you choose?

 

Google:

http://listas.20minutos.es/lista/vota-por-mi-perro-145869/

http://badula2.wordpress.com/2009/05/10/votamicochepuntocom/

http://www.ivotame.com/index.php

----------

## Sujao

Thx

----------

## johnlu

I suggest:

Rate my something

Puntúa mi algo.

Califica mi algo.

The thing is that he is using infintive as imperative, so we should use imperative in Spanish.

----------

## i92guboj

At least in Spain, the most straight and common way to say "rate my something!" is "puntúa mi <something>!", meaning "rate" and "puntúa" in this context "to evaluate something by giving a punctuation on a scale, based on a -mostly- subjective opinion". 

If you want to express that people should vote for your site, then you would use "vota" instead.

You would use "vote" or "puntúe" (ending in 'e' instead of 'a') if you intend to give it a more formal and courteous tone (for seniors or the like), depending on the public this is aimed to.

----------

